# Mazzer jolly sweeper mod....help



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

At the moment I'm failing badly to do this mod,,,

At first I left the long spring in when I lowered the top fins down, but I kept knocking the little bits of card down.

So easier without the spring, but if card too thin slips out down grind chute, tried bending card slightly over the bottom fins before slotting upper fins over, with a little success.

Any tips.....please


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

thicker card?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've tried that......I think patience is the key, just wondered if they're any tips what people have found works well for them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dispense with the flimsy card, Bolt a brush inside

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/improving-mazzer-doser-efficiency-t7074.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thicker card from a cereal box works best. Doing 3 out of the 6 vanes should be fine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is the card mod not a more temporary solution in comparison to the brush mod ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Use card from a heavy quality business card. Cut pieces to the correct size and shape to get all the way back to front. Use double sided tape to stick the pieces in place. Also fix the pieces of card to the inner vanes. Remove the top star, stick in place on the inner vanes, then replace the top star over the cards


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The brush mod seems undesirable to my mind. Think of all the scale grinds that will collect in the brush over time?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> The brush mod seems undesirable to my mind. Think of all the scale grinds that will collect in the brush over time?


I've not really seen the brush mod but I'm inclined to agree with Cam with the grinds collecting.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Use card from a heavy quality business card.


About 400 GSM card then


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers all, so it's does look like its trial and error.......I will try the different cards mentioned.....not seen the brush mod before...interesting. I got frustrated, like the idea of double sided sticky tape.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Squeegee blade instead of card.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Obnic........sort of like what they use for cleaning windows? Where do you get it from?

cheers


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im not sure plastic or rubber is the answer due to static build up, but someone else may know better.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm convinced plastic would cause static, I'm pretty sure rubber would retain grinds too.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm going to have a go with the card....been a bit busy today with a gala, so hopefully I'll get around to it tomorrow.

Very happy with the Jolly so far, although I think I'm going to do one of the chute mods as it seems to throw the grinds out more to the left.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I use a bottomless PF and hold it slightly to the left which cures the problem


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wuyang said:


> I'm going to have a go with the card....been a bit busy today with a gala, so hopefully I'll get around to it tomorrow.
> 
> Very happy with the Jolly so far, although I think I'm going to do one of the chute mods as it seems to throw the grinds out more to the left.


The card is a really easy mod. Make sure they're long enough. Try just 3, rest them leaning against the lower dosed at an angle.

Get the middle vane into position so that it just covering the top of the cards the push each one flat against the vane before pushing it down (clamping the card into place).


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I did this today with card from a cereal pack, was quite fidgety to do but think I'll try it again with better card and double sided tape.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what the exact size of the cards needs to be?

I was just thinking if you stick one in place and it's too big or small it's a pain to get off with the double sided tape.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does anyone know what the exact size of the cards needs to be?
> 
> I was just thinking if you stick one in place and it's too big or small it's a pain to get off with the double sided tape.


Are all dosers on Mazzer models the same size,. mini, SJ, Major, Royal?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the doser Vanes are the same on the SJ and the Major. Width of the doser is the same, the Majors doser is taller.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it being hard to get off with double sided tape. Mine only just stuck. Easily removed again. I had to do it because I struggled to get them to stay in place by just leaning them again the vanes.

Cereal box card worked for me. Just make sure you have a good right angle in the corner (if possible use a piece of the box that has been cut at 90 degrees in the factory) and get the card right into the corner.

Sweeps perfectly clean for me. A previous owner had added some doubled over electrical tape on every vane but this had lost its effectiveness over the years.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes getting the cards in place can be tricky. The only thing that put me off about double sided tape was trying to get it off the lower of one of my first grinders.

It had had cards stuck to straight to the lower doser (no middle vane mod). The cards were starting to come off and grind stuck to residue glue, it was a pain to get off.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

If I recall correctly you can some how adjust the lower vanes so they run more or less flush to the doser bottom making a clean sweep.

Ive seen threads where they describe stripping the lower doser using long nose pliers to lock it while they loosen the hex bolt underneath. Does anybody know if it's the hex bolt that determines the gap between the lower vanes and doser floor? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's where the hex bolt is in relation to a pin that hold it all together.

It's a harder mod than the cards and a danger of breaking the lower vane if you're not careful.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wuyang said:


> If I recall correctly you can some how adjust the lower vanes so they run more or less flush to the doser bottom making a clean sweep.
> 
> Ive seen threads where they describe stripping the lower doser using long nose pliers to lock it while they loosen the hex bolt underneath. Does anybody know if it's the hex bolt that determines the gap between the lower vanes and doser floor? Hope that makes sense.


The card method is easier and better IMO. No metal on metal rub.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the said pin, bolt and cog on my old SJ.










Madly enough the pin should be right against the bolt but on my old SJ it wasn't causing it to occasionally unwind after the metal on metal mod.

I did buy a replacement bolt from Mazzer (thinking the bolt head was an issue) but it was identical to the one in place.

So I opted for tightening the nut with a washer and going for the card mod instead.

Both mods are good, card is easier.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pics urbanbumpkin........something I may consider....eventually. Just ordered one of those 58mm collaspable lens hoods.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

the hoods work really well with the sj for the blow through. not so well on the Royal and Major in my experience


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just found a business card, got it chopped up and it seems to be doing the trick at the moment...so success. Pretty early days with the jolly, but I'm enjoying it. I bought it as a non worker spares or repair and fortunately got it up and running...the doser full micro switch had been knocked or something and was locked on full,,,,little bit of fettling and good luck got it working.....music to my ears when she fired up.


----------

